

Twitter clients that can filter tweets by regex? - jmillerinc

Want to filter out tweets containing http://4sq.com or http://gowal.la.<p>Any recommendations on how to do this?
======
aneesh
What is this for? You can use the search API directly (it works with URLs):

<http://apiwiki.twitter.com/Twitter-API-Documentation>

If you truly want regex support, just grab a lot of tweets with the API, and
filter client-side.

~~~
jmillerinc
I am looking for an existing Twitter client that can filter by regex while
still having all of the bells and whistles. Building my own would be a last
resort.

~~~
samratjp
Checkout Yahoo BOSS, you can whip up your own client pretty easily in Python
or Ruby.

------
uuid
Twitter clients on the desktop suck.

yorufukurou does regex and is generally tolerable (OS X)
<http://sites.google.com/site/yorufukurou/home-en>

Apart from that, it's easy to roll your own stuff - for example using the
tweepy python library.

------
samratjp
BYO with Yahoo BOSS. Here's an example app:
[http://zooie.wordpress.com/2009/01/15/twitter-boss-real-
time...](http://zooie.wordpress.com/2009/01/15/twitter-boss-real-time-search/)

